# Newer Work



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.regenerativemusic.net/Bosch_CD/heart_beat_pleasure_long.mp3

Not sure if "Heart Beat Pleasure" works as a title.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

What do you say influences your music?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Stirling said:


> What do you say influences your music?


Why he should be influenced by any music? What does that mean to you? Tell us something about yourself then. Do you like broccoli?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Stirling said:


> What do you say influences your music?


An intense lifelong study of all the arts and sciences combined with a Christian spiritual practice that spawns Orthodox, Protestant, and Catholic traditions. (Said somewhat tongue-in-cheek  )


----------

